# Hunters, how do you de-skunk?



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

So it's 1 AM, the fire dept has raided my street because my next door neighbor called due to a "funny" smell.
Not so funny when I get out of bed and my dog reeks of skunk - I did save the firemen a more thorough search when they said it smelled like skunk and I wandered out in the front yard to tell them my dogs had killed one in the yard right on my neighbors fence-line. Even less funny when I call Animal Control to retrieve the nasty little bastard and find out they'll be out bright and early, however, they *need* to go over all my dogs paperwork for their rabies vac's and whatnot. I have it available luckily, but they aren't licensed here in Colorado - hope that doesn't end up being an issue, I don't need a ticket.

I'm having a ****ed week already and it's not nearly close enough to being over. 

So, I stuck this in the hunting forum because you all probably run into this more frequently. How do you de-skunk your dog? Seriously, Ode de Pepe Le Pew in my house is not wonderful. The dogs are crated now because the dead body in the yard can't be disturbed, and I can't stand the smell long enough to leave them out. Bright side of this, I'm sure it was my male that took Pepe out, he got a nice dose in the face for sure - hey at least dog got drive, right? Right? I mean, come on, I need something to distract the fact that my house smells like a f'ing sewer.

I tried a recipe I read online with hydrogen Peroxide, baking soda, and soap...it kind of lessened the smell a bit but I"m sure I looked funny wearing elbow length gloves and using a pressure washer on my dog in the front yard at 1:30 AM.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Rinse with water real well, then hydrogen peroxide, then garlic powder.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Rinse with water real well, then hydrogen peroxide, then garlic powder.


We use a mixture of Dawn dish soap and hydrogen peroxide. It does the best job I've ever seen or smelled as the case may be.

DFrost


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Ashley...

I found this very similar from what I have used. 

http://dogs.about.com/od/caringfordogsandpuppies/ht/deskunking.htm


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

We did use nature's miracle, it worked ok but had to be done several times..I am sure the dish soap and peroxide will work, my GF just had to run out and buy something...

Hopefully you did not let the dogs back in the house without cleaning the...

In my personal experience, skunk smell will stay on surfaces the dogs touched in the house for months. We used the nature's miracle to clean the surfaces that were obviously touched by the skunky dogs, after my ex-gf let them come in RIGHT AFTER they were both sprayed, after I told her not too....it seriously smelled like skunk in the house for months..the initial overpowering smell we got rid of in like a week..but even with the cleaning if the wind blew the wrong way and the humidity was right you could smell it again....lot of air fresheners, windows open, candles etc....finally went away...


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby...she is an ex now... right


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Joby...she is an ex now... right


not for that reason...

sidenote :

she had a boxer and a husky and was CRYING cause the dog were trying to kill the skunk...she also cried when they chased rabbits...so she actually went out and dragged them straight into the house immediately after being sprayed....I left that night and went somewhere else, I told her to put them in the garage for the night, she didn't listen...then again she wouldn't board the dog anywhere where they couldn't have a bed/couch, and a tv in the "boarding suite" this happened about 1 am...

it was kinda sad, but also funny too to see her break down because she thought her dogs were KILLERS cause the killed a young rabbit 1 time.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i have had a few encounters with my dogs and skunks , i have used all the shampoos and sprays out there pretty much ( i work at a pet store) not many really work, I did wash with the dish soap . peroxide and baking soda mix many times 

it takes many baths to work , i washed them every day for a few days , and the smell came back everytime they got wet , for a VERY LONG TIME


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Ashley

A little off topic, but what kind of fuktard calls out the fire department at 1 AM for a "strange smell"? Never smelled a skunk before? Geez Colorado Springs is cutting police and fire departments for budget reasons and some bozo wastes time and money and resources on nonsense like this :-(

If you get a chance to come by training before you leave, you can see
my new Dober girl, just make sure the deskunking has worked on your two 
I wouldn't want to have to call out the fire department lol


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

In the dish soap department be sure to use Dawn. It really helps break down the oil. It's a case of lather, rinse, repeat. A white vinegar rinse between washings also helps.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Ashley
> 
> A little off topic, but what kind of fuktard calls out the fire department at 1 AM for a "strange smell"? Never smelled a skunk before? Geez Colorado Springs is cutting police and fire departments for budget reasons and some bozo wastes time and money and resources on nonsense like this :-(
> 
> ...


It did have that plastic melting smell that's for sure, I can see why she called - God is it strong. I'll have to swing by sometime, I should be leaving around Oct 1.

Joby, to answer your question, kind of. They were loose out in the yard killing the damn stinking thing when the FD showed up. I let them in, got a whiff of rancid dog, and shoved them in their crates. They didn't get to touch ANY of my furniture.
I saw the peroxide recipe online last night and gave it a shot, dragged my male out in the yard and gave him a bath in the street and sprayed with the power sprayer. Still smells bad but from what I can tell, it's mostly his face that caught the brunt of it.

Dogs stayed crated all night because animal control hasn't gotten off their ass and came out here to get rid of Stinky out in the yard and I didn't want them to mess with it anymore. As you can imagine, I'm dying from the smell just from the dogs being in the crates and can't wait for AC to get here so I can throw their asses out in the yard and lock the door.

And in answer to the girlfriend who cried about her dogs killing stuff, here is my answer:










Your girl cried, I went and got pictures.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Your girl cried, I went and got pictures.


It will work...keep doing it..you will occasionally smell it about the heads for months.most likely.if you have a good nose..LOL

.only the crates,that is good, we got the couches, carpets, and everything, cause she was worried about the SKUNK! and just tossed the dogs in the house...loose!
not sure how porous the crates are, not gonna be fun or easy, but you are ahead of the game in my mind...if it is just the heads and the crates...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh yeah, I have a hell of a nose, right now especially. Something about pregnancy hormones just messes with that, I've been gagging all morning from the smell. 

As soon as AC gets here and removes this nasty ****ing thing, they dogs are being kicked outside and the crates are getting bleached and hosed.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Ashley, your first mistake was taking the dogs in the house. BIG mistake...but you will get used to the smell eventiually. Next, what to use. I never use anything because the dogs kill fast enough they don't get sprayed.....and they are outside dogs. The groomer in town uses douche. Says it was made for skunky odors.

PS Rest assured, you may get used to the smell since you brought the dog in the house ....but any company will smell it forever. Kind of like having a passel of cats in the house. You get used to it but no one else does.

I have to agree with Thomas, what kind of fool calls the fire dept for a skunk??? Your neighbor has got to be a moron.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I wouldnt wait for AC. I'd get it out NOW! LOL a big stick and a tarp or contractor bags...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

They don't have to touch anything, the smell permeates rugs and cloth like a dead animal smell will.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

What else could I do with them? Animal Control told me NOT to touch it (well duh) I said I had a shovel and would be happy to move it, but it's being treated like a damn CSI crime scene. Besides, I don't care if the smell never gets out of the house, I'm terminating my lease as of October 1st and will be on my way to Germany...i.e. not my problem anymore, lol.It's also not like I dragged them in the house, when the FD got to the neighbors house, I called the dogs from the living room and got a whiff then, so damage was done. Their crates might smell for awhile/forever but oh well.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Use a shovel.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> They don't have to touch anything, the smell permeates rugs and cloth like a dead animal smell will.


I assumed that..but it is MUCH worse if they do rub around on things...trust me on that one


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

If the fire dept wanted it left alone, they should have taken it with them. If it were in my yard I would bag it and put it somewhere. Take it by the fire dept and drop it off. Strike that, you don't want it in your vehicle. Just bag it. The AC probably won't ever come for it.


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

Hope the de-smelling is going good Ashley! I'd agree with the dish soap, it helps cut the grease. Keep at it, many baths will help!

As for the smell in your house...be prepared! It doesn't just go away! A few years ago a friend and I drove from Alberta, Canada to Denver, Colorado....when I went to go pick her up, it turns out her dogs had been sprayed the night before. Not thinking, she let them in the house....long story short, upon our arrival to Denver, her luggage STILL smelled like skunk, and everything in her luggage smelled, inlcuding the toaster she brought for our hotel room lol That luggage wasn't even on the same floor of her house as the dogs were, so that stink really embeds itself


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> What else could I do with them? Animal Control told me NOT to touch it (well duh) I said I had a shovel and would be happy to move it, but it's being treated like a damn CSI crime scene. Besides, I don't care if the smell never gets out of the house, I'm terminating my lease as of October 1st and will be on my way to Germany...i.e. not my problem anymore, lol.It's also not like I dragged them in the house, when the FD got to the neighbors house, I called the dogs from the living room and got a whiff then, so damage was done. Their crates might smell for awhile/forever but oh well.


lol...relax the smell is getting to ya...if it happens again you will be more prepared...you are in a better spot than we were...ahead of the game...especially if you are moving 

CSI? that is like when they shot a goddam bear 15 ft away from my tent in Canada, and then could not remove it, it laid there for days, with a trail of ticks, beetles and all kinds of bugs making their way to the bear across the front of my tent...they had to wait til DNR or whatever came before they could move it...after my trip was almost done, they finally took a bobcat and moved it, DNR NEVER came...damn Canadians... (j/k)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: We use a mixture of Dawn dish soap and hydrogen peroxide. It does the best job I've ever seen or smelled as the case may be.

Forgot the dishsoap.

I have poured garlic powder on the dogs and rubbed it in, and it worked real well without the other stuff. I also think that it depends on how blasted they got as too how well any of this stuff works.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

On Mythbusters, they found that tomato juice worked best. :lol: 

I've used it on dogs, and it does help a lot. But they're still going to smell like skunk no matter what. 

Why would you call AC for a dead skunk? Dig a hole and shovel it, I'd say...  

They are concerned about UTD shots because skunks are a high rabies risk, anytime you got anything that bad that's transmittable to humans, you get all kind of regulations. I wonder if they'd go so far as to quarantine your dogs?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I called AC because I live in town. I wanted to throw it in a bag and dumpster it, but that's not legal. I don't want some rotten corpse dug back up and dragged around my yard either. Also, the only shovel I have at my house, is a snow shovel - not a prime digging tool.

AC picked it up. That's about a ****ing mistake and a half. I have to wait for rabies results now and my dogs might be quarantined for up to 45 days if it comes back positive. **** that, not going to happen because I'm leaving, and blaming it all on one dog, because he's the only one that's sprayed, I doubt my bitch had much to do with this. There's not a mark on either dog.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Nothing like a dog with rabies on a move.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Nothing like a dog with rabies on a move.


Yeah except my dogs vaccinations are current, the reason I said I'd blame the male for it is because he's only had the 1 rabies shot, therefore he would be subject to the 45 day quarantine, not my bitch, who has had multiple rabies vaccinations, but I need to go find the vet paperwork from NY now.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Doesn't mean that they won't get it.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'll wait to panic when they call me and say that the skunk did have rabies. Thanks Jeff


----------



## Gloria Miller (Jul 22, 2010)

Full strength SCOPE mouthwash. I can't tell you how many dogs I've had skunked. After trying all the stupid home remedies of tomato juice and dish soap my vet told me to pour full strength Scope over the dog and then bath it. It works every time. I've gotten out of bed many a night and hit the all night grocery store. Yech....but it works the best of anything I've ever used. It's safe for the dog too. And it's relatively cheap. A couple big bottles will do it. And it only takes ONE bath unlike multiple baths with these other home concoctions.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Gloria Miller said:


> Full strength SCOPE mouthwash. I can't tell you how many dogs I've had skunked. After trying all the stupid home remedies of tomato juice and dish soap my vet told me to pour full strength Scope over the dog and then bath it. It works every time. I've gotten out of bed many a night and hit the all night grocery store. Yech....but it works the best of anything I've ever used. It's safe for the dog too. And it's relatively cheap. A couple big bottles will do it. And it only takes ONE bath unlike multiple baths with these other home concoctions.


Hey thanks! I'll give that a shot. Either the peroxide combo works or my nose is desensitized to it, but I have plenty of Scope on hand.

Oh I'm also told that no, my house does NOT reek of it - I asked the UPS guy when he brought a package in for me today if my house smelled like skunk, he confirmed what my nose says, that it doesn't reek. \\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Dawn and peroxide here also. The tomato juice is actually pretty good as is massengale douche (sp) 
The down side is that every time the dog gets wet the smell will come back. Not as much, but for a loooong time.

When the lady at the counter looks at you crazy when you set down a whole case of the massengale, DON"T be a smart ass and start talking about the new girlfriend you just met in the parking lot.
Some wimmins got no sense of humor.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Dawn and peroxide here also. The tomato juice is actually pretty good as is massengale douche (sp)
> The down side is that every time the dog gets wet the smell will come back. Not as much, but for a loooong time.
> 
> When the lady at the counter looks at you crazy when you set down a whole case of the massengale, DON"T be a smart ass and start talking about the new girlfriend you just met in the parking lot.
> Some wimmins got no sense of humor.


Yeah well since I'm female I'd be like "yeah those are all for me, it ain't easy being sleazy" and leave it at that.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Good answer! :lol:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Had too many skunking experiences, usually at the worst possible time - right before work, middle of the night, day 2 of a 5 day road trip (at least I was close to a mall and could pick up skunk spray before they totally stunk up the truck) at work when I couldn't leave the site until morning, and had an hours drive home. That night I used the only things available - mechanic's degreasing hand cleaner, followed by Dial bar soap. All rinsed off with cold water from the hose. Worked better than I thought it would, but probably a bit hard on the dog's skin.

I don't have any deskunking tips - everyone else has given pretty much the same advice I would, but I'll add that you may have to toss their collars if they were wearing them. The smell clings to them forever and nothing seems to get it out. Thought it was the dog that still smelled but it was his collar. Washed, bleached, used the peroxide, baking soda, soap solution and finally gave up and tossed his collar in a box. I found it at least two years later. Still smelt skunky.


----------



## Gloria Miller (Jul 22, 2010)

Ashlley, if you can get the dog from the outside directly into the bath, without stopping to rub on furniture, rugs, etc. you should be able to clear the smell from the house by opening windows, if possible. It's when they transfer the spray onto other objects that leaves the lingering odor. I always feel really bad when the dog takes a direct hit in the face....they soon learn to leave that kitty with the strip alone.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto on the collar toss!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Gloria Miller said:


> Ashlley, if you can get the dog from the outside directly into the bath, without stopping to rub on furniture, rugs, etc. you should be able to clear the smell from the house by opening windows, if possible. It's when they transfer the spray onto other objects that leaves the lingering odor. I always feel really bad when the dog takes a direct hit in the face....they soon learn to leave that kitty with the strip alone.


He went from outside, to his crate while I talked to the firemen my neighbor called, to dragged outside and bathed, and then back to the crate. Luckily, outside to in is through my kitchen, which is all tile. 
He's still a bit smelly but not overpowering - I tossed his collar in the wash as soon as his bath was done along with the clothes I wore to bathe him; all of it smells fine.

The Health Dept called today to ask about what had gone on. We talked at length about possibly quarantine, only my male will be subject to it because my female has been vaccinated enough - he's only been vaccinated once. So we'll see, but we're still crossing our fingers that Stinky was healthy. The Health Dept asked me what my dogs were doing "out loose" where they could encounter a skunk. I told them I didn't think there was anything wrong with letting my dogs be loose in my fenced yard and that the skunk just wandered in the wrong fence. I guess they wanted to know who could have touched it - they really grilled me about who might have handled the body.

Next time, I'll wait until morning and hit home depot for a shovel and bag and dumpster it, legal or not.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i've had great results with the dawn/peroxide/baking soda mix (much better than tomato juice years ago); one thing i've always done is let that mix soak in for a good 5 minutes before rinsing. treating them that way (the wait is important), i've never had residual stink. ever.

never heard of the Scope or garlic powder treatments, but hey--if it works for you, it works, right? and now i have 2 more "tools" in my "skunk" toolbox


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Ditto on the collar toss!


Nylon collar came out of the wash and smells fine, the pants i wore to wash the dog are going in the dumpster though, they reek even after being washed twice in baking soda and detergent.

My ex husband came over today, said the house smells fine...until the dog came in and he goes "but your dog ****ing reeks" 

I'm going to re-bathe in Scope tomorrow morning with the power washer, hopefully it gets it all out.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Nylon collar came out of the wash and smells fine, the pants i wore to wash the dog are going in the dumpster though, they reek even after being washed twice in baking soda and detergent.
> 
> My ex husband came over today, said the house smells fine...until the dog came in and he goes "but your dog ****ing reeks"
> 
> I'm going to re-bathe in Scope tomorrow morning with the power washer, hopefully it gets it all out.



I've had leather collars that still smelled a yr later every time they got wet. 
Makes sense with the nylon. It's not a porous surface. 
Keep the scope out of the dog's eyes. 20% alcohol. :-o


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Nylon collar came out of the wash and smells fine, the pants i wore to wash the dog are going in the dumpster though, they reek even after being washed twice in baking soda and detergent.
> 
> My ex husband came over today, said the house smells fine...until the dog came in and he goes "but your dog ****ing reeks"
> 
> I'm going to re-bathe in Scope tomorrow morning with the power washer, hopefully it gets it all out.


you POWERWASH your dogs??LOL


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> you POWERWASH your dogs??LOL


Not usually...lol. But the powerwasher sure as hell helped out the first bath at 1 AM  It was kind of like a prison movie, dog pinned against the wall and me with the power washer...I had it on low....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Not usually...lol. But the powerwasher sure as hell helped out the first bath at 1 AM  It was kind of like a prison movie, dog pinned against the wall and me with the power washer...I had it on low....


Every time I give my dog a bath it is like a prison movie...LOl was just razzin ya....my dog developed a hose aggression, when she was younger at the kennel, the guy would spray the hose and get her worked up...I got it where she doesn't lose her mind, seeing a spraying hose like she used to, will hold a position close by, but it is killing her inside I know....
but she still tries to bite the water and bite the nozzle if I am spraying HER, so I tie her out and spray her down, kinda like a prison movie, she loves water though...I could push the issue, and make it happen but doesn;t bother me that much...


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Tomato juice bath, followed by Dawn dish soap and plenty of water is the route I'd go first if the dog is skunked out. 

Other advice seems valid too, but can't comment on the effectiveness, as I have never tried it.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thumbs up for the poster with the Scope idea. I didn't have the blue Scope in the house, I used uhm, Scope whitening something or other...with dish soap.

Stinky dog no longer stinks. Still kind of scarred from dropping the soap in the prison-esque bath.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Animal Control and the Health Dept called me today - the skunk was healthy, no rabies! \\/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Animal Control and the Health Dept called me today - the skunk was healthy, no rabies! \\/


Good News for your dogs, but only the Colorado Springs Health Dept would call a DEAD Skunk "healthy"


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Good News for your dogs, but only the Colorado Springs Health Dept would call a DEAD Skunk "healthy"


LOL, ya know, I wish I had thought about that while I was on the phone with them. :-\"

You're right, "disease free" would be more appropriate. Then again, it *was* healthy before my male GSD tore it to shreds.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Sounds like to much work to get rid of the smell.It might be easier to just shoot the dog and get a new one.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Sounds like to much work to get rid of the smell.It might be easier to just shoot the dog and get a new one.


LOL, the Scope really worked and wiped the smell right out. He smells a bit funky if he gets wet but it's not over powering. I am sure it's not just me being used to the smell, I had company over this last weekend that said they couldn't smell skunk in the house but the dog very faintly if he was up close.


----------

